# Things must be going well in the commercial CNC world



## bonesbr549

I've posted request for information on systems at least 4 diff vendors of systems and not a single response. I may have to build my own not by choice, but if i ever want to actually have one.


----------



## copcarcollector

I did the same on the Camaster site and never got a reply.

I signed up for their emailing list and replied to one of those messages, the guy said he never saw my request, but immediately sent me the pricing. If you are looking at Camaster, send him a direct email at [email protected]


----------



## InstantSiv

CNC routers are a new thing. Companies are small so they're not going to have a customer service department dedicated to helping the public. Most are probably 1-5 employees for the smaller companies and less than 20 for the bigger ones. It's not that they're having a great time they're busy as crap and are focused ondesigning and getting the machines built.

Try a phone. Better chance of getting heard.


----------



## ForestGrl

Most of


> CNC routers are a new thing. Companies are small so they re not going to have a customer service department dedicated to helping the public. Most are probably 1-5 employees for the smaller companies and less than 20 for the bigger ones. It s not that they re having a great time they re busy as crap and are focused on designing and getting the machines built.
> 
> Try a phone. Better chance of getting heard.
> 
> - InstantSiv


Amen, +1, whatever, you hit the nail on the head. They probably get dozens of emails every day. IMHO, we have to forgive them for not replying, and make the phone call if we're serious. Much as I like to use the 'net when ordering mundane things (Amazon, Lee Valley,PSI, etc.), a P2P conversation feels good sometimes, especially when it involves a big machine from a company I'll want a relationship with (=warranty support). ;-)


----------



## bonesbr549

I hear ya, and pateintce is a virtue. I've given quite a bit (weeks) and no responses. My only concerns are when companies don't respond on the front end, how is it on the back end. Thanks for the direct email, for Camaster. They are at the top of my list. I looked at shopbot, and Laguna. I may just go old school and call


----------



## oldnovice

*esbr549*, don't give up!

I have a Shopbot Buddy, love it and customer response has been great. They also have a lot of tutorials available to help to learn the CNC way.

Try this email for Shopbot!

*[email protected]*

Another place to help in the decision making process is the CNC Zone where there are all types of machines, comments, reviews, and users of many backgrounds.


----------



## Underdog

I'm sorry to say so, but CNC routers are NOT a new thing…
I've been working with them for the past 13 years, and they've been around longer than that.
Here's a brief history of CNC machines.


----------



## Underdog

Oh. And if you're interested in buying a CNC router, do pick up the phone and dial them up. I've found that posting a request for information on ANY website of ANY kind, results in VERY FEW replies. People commonly put up their web pages, and don't monitor the email accounts linked on their websites.


----------



## InstantSiv

> I m sorry to say so, but CNC routers are NOT a new thing…
> I ve been working with them for the past 13 years, and they ve been around longer than that.
> Here s a brief history of CNC machines.
> 
> - Underdog


I ment new to the consumer world.


----------



## Underdog

The Carvewright machine was one of the first consumer CNC machines on the market. And LHR, the company that built the Carvewright, started in 2001, and launched the CarveWright product in 2006.


----------



## Underdog

And Shopbot, the ubiquitous machine for consumers and business people alike, started back in 1996…


----------



## bonesbr549

> The Carvewright machine was one of the first consumer CNC machines on the market. And LHR, the company that built the Carvewright, started in 2001, and launched the CarveWright product in 2006.
> 
> - Underdog


Thanks. The carveright is too small a footprint


----------



## bonesbr549

> And Shopbot, the ubiquitous machine for consumers and business people alike, started back in 1996…
> 
> - Underdog


I've considered them as well. I even saw one at the Martin Guitar factory tour here in PA.


----------



## bonesbr549

> And Shopbot, the ubiquitous machine for consumers and business people alike, started back in 1996…
> 
> - Underdog


I've considered them as well. I even saw one at the Martin Guitar factory tour here in PA.


----------



## Underdog

The Carvewright is a unique machine. The "footprint" may be small, but the X axis is as long as you want it to be since the drive is a set of belts… I've heard of guys making 10' long projects with one, and a set of roller beds. It's Y limit is the 14-1/4" width, and Z limit has increased from .9" to 2" with the newer software. If you want the project to be wider than that 14-1/2" then you'll have to "slice" it in pieces, and biscuit join it together.
I'm not saying you should buy one, I'm just saying not to dismiss it out of hand. It is, probably like all of those machines that size, a bit on the fiddly side. If you want rock solid performance, from a consumer priced machine, buy the Cammaster with ATC.


----------



## JAAune

Camaster never replied to my phone call but FMT and Shop Sabre both did. I was also able to make contact with a CR Onsrud rep but that company discontinued its line of entry-level machines so they aren't a viable option for me anymore.


----------



## bonesbr549

My need is for nested multiple parts and 4th axes capability (not to start). So the narrow width is an issue. I'm looking at something in the 2×4 or 1000mmx1000mm, or similar. I really like the camaster design with the capability to have that off table 4th axis. It's 25×36 most i've found on the z run in the 5-7" range.

If I build i'm looking ath these guys, as their 1500mm rails are quite reasonable.

http://www.openbuilds.com/


----------



## oldnovice

*bonesbr549*, my Shopbot Buddy has a 24" × 48" × 5" cutting envelope, similar to what you are looking for, it can be extended to 48" × 96", and there are many 4th axis compatible products besides that from Shopbot!


----------



## InstantSiv

> And Shopbot, the ubiquitous machine for consumers and business people alike, started back in 1996…
> 
> - Underdog


In the business world 10-20 years is considered new. Companies don't just sprout up with customer service departments intact and ready to serve. That's why it's called "building" a business. You don't build a roof first, you start with the foundation.


----------



## KEP

If you haven't already, visit the CAMaster user forum. ( camheads.org )

I think one of if not the best CNC forums for customer support. Lots of perspective customers asking the same questions we all have and lots of information.

I called CAMaster a few weeks ago and was treated very well, they invited me to come visit them in Georgia, I live in Minnesota but made the trip. Again I was treated well, they showed me their operation and I was able to visit with the technicians in the shop as they built machines. Every person there went out of their way to answer my every question. My visit lasted until after business hours and they were in no hurry for me to leave before I was satisfied all my questions had been answered.

After meeting them and studying the camhead forum I am convinced this is a first rate organization. And customer satisfaction is a top priority.

Ken


----------



## bonesbr549

> If you haven t already, visit the CAMaster user forum. ( camheads.org )
> 
> I think one of if not the best CNC forums for customer support. Lots of perspective customers asking the same questions we all have and lots of information.
> 
> I called CAMaster a few weeks ago and was treated very well, they invited me to come visit them in Georgia, I live in Minnesota but made the trip. Again I was treated well, they showed me their operation and I was able to visit with the technicians in the shop as they built machines. Every person there went out of their way to answer my every question. My visit lasted until after business hours and they were in no hurry for me to leave before I was satisfied all my questions had been answered.
> 
> After meeting them and studying the camhead forum I am convinced this is a first rate organization. And customer satisfaction is a top priority.
> 
> Ken
> 
> - KEP


did you or are you going to purchase the Stinger?


----------



## KEP

> If you haven t already, visit the CAMaster user forum. ( camheads.org )
> 
> I think one of if not the best CNC forums for customer support. Lots of perspective customers asking the same questions we all have and lots of information.
> 
> I called CAMaster a few weeks ago and was treated very well, they invited me to come visit them in Georgia, I live in Minnesota but made the trip. Again I was treated well, they showed me their operation and I was able to visit with the technicians in the shop as they built machines. Every person there went out of their way to answer my every question. My visit lasted until after business hours and they were in no hurry for me to leave before I was satisfied all my questions had been answered.
> 
> After meeting them and studying the camhead forum I am convinced this is a first rate organization. And customer satisfaction is a top priority.
> 
> Ken
> 
> - KEP
> 
> did you or are you going to purchase the Stinger?
> 
> - bonesbr549


I ordered a Stinger II, 4' x 4' working area. They don't build until there is an order. They estimate shipping it sometime late in October.

Ken


----------



## bonesbr549

Cool. Are you getting the 4th axis, and do you mind sharing what options you went with?


----------



## KEP

Mine will have; 1.7 kw spindle, fast tool change, laser cross hair, remote keypad and 4th axis.

Ken


----------



## Ger21

> If I build i m looking ath these guys, as their 1500mm rails are quite reasonable.
> 
> http://www.openbuilds.com/


An Openbuilds machine won't be 1/10 of what you'll get from a Camaster. They are very light duty machines. Especially when made in larger sizes.


----------



## Shadowrider

bonesbr549, you might look at Probotics. The owner was very helpful when I inquired. His machines are available in several sizes and have a 4axis bolt-on option. His software is already 4th axis compatible regardless of which machine you get also.


----------



## oldnovice

*KEP*, is that spindle the HSD 2.2 HP with the er25 collet?
Just wondering as that is the same as mine.


----------



## KEP

old novice:

Yes, that is what I am getting. This will my first experience with using a spindle.

Ken


----------



## bonesbr549

> bonesbr549, you might look at Probotics. The owner was very helpful when I inquired. His machines are available in several sizes and have a 4axis bolt-on option. His software is already 4th axis compatible regardless of which machine you get also.
> 
> - Shadowrider


I'd not heard of them, but their gantry system on a large footprint has the same issues IMO as the other ones.


----------



## oldnovice

> old novice:
> 
> Yes, that is what I am getting. This will my first experience with using a spindle.
> 
> Ken
> 
> - KEP


You are going to love the spindle. It is quieter and more powerful than a comparable router and you can use more than just 1/4" and/or 1/2" bits!


----------



## todd1962

I love my X-carve but probably not the best choice if you need a 4th axis.


----------



## bonesbr549

> I love my X-carve but probably not the best choice if you need a 4th axis.
> 
> - Todd


Yea I looked long and hard but the feedback on the forum. Kinda scared me away


----------

